# b14 front camber adjustable????



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

car lowered w/Eibach pro-kits ...alignment done and front camber shows -1.5 degrees of neg camber....Is this good for street and if not can this be adjusted on b14's???? :cheers:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You'll probably wanna get a camber kit if the alignment was already done and thats the best that they could do. Otherwise you're tires will wear prematurely.


----------



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

Shawn said:


> You'll probably wanna get a camber kit if the alignment was already done and thats the best that they could do. Otherwise you're tires will wear prematurely.


so camber IS adjustable on front of B14??? correct?? :cheers:


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

As far as I know it is, shouldn't they have took care of the camber when the alignment was done?

Don't quote me though, cause I could be wrong. Suspension isn't exactly my most knowledgable area


----------



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

Shawn said:


> As far as I know it is, shouldn't they have took care of the camber when the alignment was done?
> 
> Don't quote me though, cause I could be wrong. Suspension isn't exactly my most knowledgable area


shawn...thanks for help....you see the alignment guy told me that you cannot adjust front camber on these B14's...I thought that was just a little bit strange to me so thats why I am asking....I dont know if this is even within spec for this car but seems like a little too much neg camber to me unless you are road racing ....but, I have heard that some neg camber is also good for street but didn;t know how much .....hope I am making myself clear on this....thanks for responding and trying to help.... :cheers:


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Front camber is not adjustable. -1.5 isn't bad. I have a camber kit (tein) and it's dialed in for exactly that amount.

Jun


----------



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

Junbug said:


> Front camber is not adjustable. -1.5 isn't bad. I have a camber kit (tein) and it's dialed in for exactly that amount.
> 
> Jun


Jun....thanks for this info.....thats exactly what I was looking for....so I should be ok with -1.5 neg camber...so I will not need a camber kit.... :cheers:


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I have Teins also, and my camber was way off, somewhere around a -2.5 when we hooked it up to the machine. Didn't notice right away, so my two front tires were prematurely worn. I've since replaced the 2 front tires and purchased OBX Camber Bolts. Everything is good to go now. -1.5 Should be ok, but keep an eye out on the tires for any type of wear on the inside.


----------



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

[redacted] said:


> I have Teins also, and my camber was way off, somewhere around a -2.5 when we hooked it up to the machine. Didn't notice right away, so my two front tires were prematurely worn. I've since replaced the 2 front tires and purchased OBX Camber Bolts. Everything is good to go now. -1.5 Should be ok, but keep an eye out on the tires for any type of wear on the inside.


thanks to all for info....will keep an eye for inside tire wear :cheers: 
mad dog


----------



## Junbug (Oct 21, 2002)

Junbug said:


> Front camber is not adjustable. -1.5 isn't bad. I have a camber kit (tein) and it's dialed in for exactly that amount.
> 
> Jun


You should keep an eye out on the wear though. As the suspension settled the camber went down to -1.7 still no uneven wear.

Watch it, usually the toe goes off whack every now and then which usually causes most of the wear. My car for some reason ends up going toe out over time. May look like camber wear, but usually is due to toe.

Jun


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the alignment is mostly not adjustable. When you get an alignment, they usually jus adjust toe and bump parts around until it is stock, it's usually a very small adjustment. For major camber/caster adjustments, you can use lower camber pins (like I got) or find some camber plates.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

if you're at -1.5 and you don't want to buy tires sooner because of the uneven wear the camber bolts will do the trick for you. I found no benefit from having negative camber on a pure street car. the downside was the soft rubber compound on Z-rated tires disappeared quickly with the negative camber.


----------



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

slow_sentra322 said:


> if you're at -1.5 and you don't want to buy tires sooner because of the uneven wear the camber bolts will do the trick for you. I found no benefit from having negative camber on a pure street car. the downside was the soft rubber compound on Z-rated tires disappeared quickly with the negative camber.


If I go w/camber bolts...where do u get them???

thks, 
mad dog :cheers:


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

check e-Bay for the camber bolts


----------



## biff (May 14, 2004)

you will be fine. you can safely, without harming anything, run up to 3 degrees of negative camber on the street. i have had my car set at -3 for the last 2 years and never had a problem. just get your tires rotated on a regular basis, and you will be fine.


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

biff said:


> you will be fine. you can safely, without harming anything, run up to 3 degrees of negative camber on the street. i have had my car set at -3 for the last 2 years and never had a problem. just get your tires rotated on a regular basis, and you will be fine.


true, it won't harm anything but why subject you tires to that much wear if you don't have to? what tires are you running with the -3 camber set-up?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Read this: http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php


----------



## mad dog (May 15, 2004)

biff said:


> you will be fine. you can safely, without harming anything, run up to 3 degrees of negative camber on the street. i have had my car set at -3 for the last 2 years and never had a problem. just get your tires rotated on a regular basis, and you will be fine.


biff/slow sentra322...thanks for info :cheers:


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

myoung said:


> Read this: http://www.sentra.net/tech/garage/suspension.php


Here's the pertinent quote from this article by Mike Kojima:

" If you are on a tight budget and cannot afford camber plates, you can use The Poor Boy Method for adjustable camber! To make poor boy adjustable camber, you can drill out one of the two strut to spindle bolt holes on the strut housing by about 1/16" This will get you a couple of degrees of camber adjustment. *Camber bolts or crash bolts as they are sometimes called should not be used as they slip under high load.*" [emphasis added]

Lew


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Here's the pertinent quote from this article by Mike Kojima:
> 
> *Camber bolts or crash bolts as they are sometimes called should not be used as they slip under high load.*" [emphasis added]
> 
> Lew


which is exactly why I check mine every month


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

lshadoff said:


> Here's the pertinent quote from this article by Mike Kojima:
> 
> " If you are on a tight budget and cannot afford camber plates, you can use The Poor Boy Method for adjustable camber! To make poor boy adjustable camber, you can drill out one of the two strut to spindle bolt holes on the strut housing by about 1/16" This will get you a couple of degrees of camber adjustment. *Camber bolts or crash bolts as they are sometimes called should not be used as they slip under high load.*" [emphasis added]
> 
> Lew


hmmm, I've had the camber bolts since I had my first alignment, I've had no problems, and yes, I check the pins regurarly b/c I'm always messing with something down there. It sounds like widening the strut holes would cause slippage more than using camber pins.


----------



## biff (May 14, 2004)

i run bf goodrich comp ta's


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, slotting the shocks is a safe way to adjust camber. I have 2.5 negative degrees of camber in the front and its a lot. But, even if I did have camber caster plates, i would leave it at 1.5 or 0 when track times comes. 1.5 is a safe amount of camber and will even help handling.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> hmmm, I've had the camber bolts since I had my first alignment, I've had no problems, and yes, I check the pins regurarly b/c I'm always messing with something down there. It sounds like widening the strut holes would cause slippage more than using camber pins.



That makes two of us. :thumbup:


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> That makes two of us. :thumbup:


If you don't have problems with camber bolts, then you don't drive fast. Not an insult but the truth.

Mike


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> If you don't have problems with camber bolts, then you don't drive fast. Not an insult but the truth.
> 
> Mike




Umm, I have a GA16. It's not that fast to begin with.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

[redacted] said:


> Umm, I have a GA16. It's not that fast to begin with.


That doesn't mean you can't drive fast, that post was useless.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> If you don't have problems with camber bolts, then you don't drive fast. Not an insult but the truth.
> 
> Mike


hehe, I wouldn't jump to that conclusion that quick, I jus did 115 the other day (jus for a sec). I drive like the f*ckin grim reaper 

and Irontom, *IT'S AN SR20, FOO*


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

myoung said:


> That doesn't mean you can't drive fast, that post was useless.



But it does mean that it's much harder for me to go fast. I'm sorry, i'll make myself more clear for you next time. Bottom line is I have no problems with my alignment since installing the OBX camber bolts. And Justin, I know you car is an SR20, I was _clearly_ talking about my car. Jeez, you people need to cut a brotha a little slack over here. Now I know why all these n00bs get scared away..


..oh btw, *none* of my posts are "useless!"


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> That makes two of us. :thumbup:


 3 of us, but after hitting a few very very ugly road bumps I have had to adjust them a bit...i have a small magnet alignment tool that sticks to the rotor that allows you to adjust it to the setting it was at ...nothing major where the alignment goes off a couple degreese..


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

B14GEE said:


> 3 of us, but after hitting a few very very ugly road bumps I have had to adjust them a bit...i have a small magnet alignment tool that sticks to the rotor that allows you to adjust it to the setting it was at ...nothing major where the alignment goes off a couple degreese..



OH, that reminds me...I meant to give you a positive rating in the feedback section. Going to go do that now.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hehe, I need a more scientific way to do my alignments, I jus loosen the lower bolts and pull on the top of the knuckle/rotor until it's as far as it'll go. I know it'll never be stock since I'm lowered, so I jus go as far as I can. I usually get it professionally done whenever I can since sears does it free after you purchase you first one. (but I doubt they'll credit my new car)


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Hehe, I need a more scientific way to do my alignments, I jus loosen the lower bolts and pull on the top of the knuckle/rotor until it's as far as it'll go. I know it'll never be stock since I'm lowered, so I jus go as far as I can. I usually get it professionally done whenever I can since sears does it free after you purchase you first one. (but I doubt they'll credit my new car)




I used to do it like that, but I haven't had to ever since I got my camber bolts.


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

I noticed that Eibach had a camber kit does anyone recommend it 

Kit


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

those are the camber bolts that are mentioned earlier in this thread


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

so who excatly sells camber kits for our cars


----------



## Hendrix (Jan 17, 2004)

obx, eibach, stillen, etc


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

i just checked and OBX has the bolts for 17.99.


----------

